# sensitivity to formula



## J.A (Nov 3, 2005)

Hello there

I'd be grateful for your opinion on the following.

My baby is just approaching 10 weeks old and I am trying to introduce some formula milk as I will be going back to work full time in about a month's time.

He has been exclusively breast fed until a week ago.

We've tried to give him one feed per day of SMA Gold.  After he's had the feed (sometimes he will only take one or two ounces and the most he's ever taken has been 3 and a half ounces) he has been very sick.  He is not generally a "sicky" baby.

Yesterday he was violently sick (projectile!  ) and we ended up taking him to see the emergency GP.  He checked that he didn't have any sort of blockage and was happy that he was OK but suggested that he could not tolerate the brand of formula.  He has suggested that we give him a rest from formula for a few days and then switch brands.

Can you suggest any brands? - are some better for sensitive stomachs than others, or is it just a matter of trial and error?  I've tried researching on the internet - but it can get a bit bewildering! 

I really cannot feed him something that makes him so sick (poor thing! ).  I work from home - but am concerned that I won't have time to express enough to keep him exclusively breast fed.  I was hoping to feed him a "bit of both".

Just wondered whether you have ever come across this before?

Many thanks


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

It can happen once you introduce a formula feed as this is ''thicker'' than breast milk and his tummy isnt used to the consistency & ingredients. Also, did he guzzle the bottle down??

There are loads of different types of formula..some are for more sensitive stomachs such as cow & gate comfort 1.

I combined feeding and it worked really well for me..so good luck

Jxx

ps let me know how you get on


----------



## J.A (Nov 3, 2005)

Hello Jeanette

Thanks very much for replying.

He didn't really guzzle the bottle as he is quite a slow feeder (a breast feed takes about 45 mins) - but I suppose he does drink a bottle quicker than a normal feed.

I've also had a chat with my health visitor and she has suggested Aptamil as they have had some success with "colicky" babies on this brand.

I will give it a go - if I don't have any luck I will try and track down the C&G comfort formula (I live in the sticks and most supermarkets don't stock it! ).

Thanks very much for your help - I'll let you know how we get on!

J.A xx


----------



## J.A (Nov 3, 2005)

Hello Jeanette

Just to let you know - we tried the Aptamil (as suggested by my health visitor) - but we had the same reaction (violently sick after about four hours or so). 

I was at a friends house at the time (she has twins of the same age) and she was also shocked at the severity of the vomiting (I was just wondering whether I was being a bit of a fuss pot!  ).

Other friends have suggested that we just persevere with formula milk and that he will get used to it eventually - but I really can't put him through that all the time (it really does scare him - you can see by the look on his face!).

I am also reluctant to try the C&G Comfort formula (they only do it in big packs - you can't just get a small carton to try).  Also, he's had the same reaction to two different brands of formula - so I don't whether it's formula in general?  

I've left a message for my health visitor - but was just wondering what you thought?  Would we now be considering whether he has a reaction to lactose, cow's milk etc?

Would be interested to hear what you think!

Many thanks

J.A x


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

Im wonderering whether your baby has reflux. Have a word with your GP re giving gaviscon in milk or whether he feels you need to try a milk esp for lactose intolerance (some gps will prescribe this milk for you).

Jxx


----------



## J.A (Nov 3, 2005)

Hello Jeanette

I've had a word with my health visitor - she has suggested we talk to the GP to get him checked over.  She said that the GP may consider a lactose free formula.

Would reflux happen all the time? (he is sometimes sick when breast fed - but no more than you would expect - certainly not the amount/severity that has happened with formula).

I will ask my GP whether reflux is a possibility.

We are also going to see if there are any ways to make expressing easier for me so that I can feed him breast milk when I go back to work.  I've started stock piling in the freezer already! 

Many thanks for your help - I will let you know what happens next week.

J.A xx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya J

Breast milk is much better on a babys tummy if he has reflux or lactose intorence.

I expressed breast milk for molly until she was 15 mths!

Could you avoid giving formula milk completely?? This maybe the best solution until he starts weaning at 6mths.

Molly had reflux and I would have to give her gavison. If the sickness is associated only with formula milk then its that milk thats causing it as opposed to reflux. Reflux would happen with both.

Good luck

Jxx


----------



## J.A (Nov 3, 2005)

Hi there!

William is only ever sick if he has had formula (usually within five hours or so) - he has never been violently sick on breast milk - so it could be a formula thing.

I am seriously going to consider whether I can manage exclusive breast feeding/expressing for six months.  I just wanted to make life a bit easier by getting him used to an odd formula feed as well - but it doesn't look like it's going to be that easy! 

We may try the lactose free formula and see if he is OK with this - then at least we will know what the problem is I suppose.

Have a good weekend and I will let you know how we get on.

Many thanks

J.A x


----------



## J.A (Nov 3, 2005)

Hello Jeanette

Here's a quick update!

I went to see my GP and she has prescribed a lactose free formula called Nutramigen 1.  I don't think that you can buy this over the counter   as it does say that it must only be used under medical supervision.

Apparently, it is designed for children who have cow's milk allergy, soya milk allergy and lactose intolerance.  My GP seems to think that William is lactose intolerant.  She did say that he would most likely grow out of it and he may be fine in a few month's or a year's time.

I will most likely try him with it tomorrow as we're not going anywhere!    I will let you know how he gets on.

J.A xx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya J.A

Good luck for tomorrow...fingers crossed this will be just the formula for William

Jxx


----------



## J.A (Nov 3, 2005)

Hello Jeanette

I just thought I would let you know that William isn't having any problems with the new Nurtamigen formula.  He seems to like it (even though it doesn't smell too good!) and, even better, hasn't been at all sick with it.  

Now - just got to get him to sleep through the night.............. 

Thanks for your help!

J.A xx


----------

